# Help!!!



## NontipNED

Is the 10 point m1 acu a good buy and for my first crossbow? And who carries it the cheapest I've checked and all I can find is around 916 after tax and all that.


----------



## Joseph_A_Feiccabrino_Jr

There is a Turbo M1 and a Titan M1, both are available with the acu. Ten Point is a good company and has been around for a while. They have a loyal following, I am not one of them. The Turbo M1 and Titan M1 have been available in the Ten Point line for years. That they are sold with the Ten Point name is good and are not sold under the Wickedridge name. The same bow was sold as a Horton crossbow for a lower price when Ten Point owned Horton. $916 is a good price for the Turbo M1, it is overpriced for the Titan M1. Ten Point MSRP are Turbo M1 $949.00, and Titan M1 $799.99.

Ten Point is largely a propitiatory system have gone to their own knocks on bolts, or crossbow arrows. They are usually very strict on the packages and do not make exemptions but Wyvern Creations can sometimes get better packages and often get better prices than you will find at the sporting goods box stores. If you are sold on the Ten Point name they are a good company.

The $1000 price is a good price range for a quality crossbow that will last you a while. You can find crossbows to compare at a local archery store, not a sporting goods box store, with better service with continued maintenance and support.

With a crossbow it is very important to check with your local state on regulations of who where and when they can be used, and what can be used with them. The sporting good box stores will gladly sell you equipment that is illegal and let the game warden, ranger, or police explain it to you. Your local archery shop will be knowledgeable in these regulations, can often help with maintenance, and suggest places to use the crossbow or clubs that are crossbow friendly. Wyvern Creations can give you a lot of advice and help you get pointed in the right direction.

CrossbowNation is a sister site. You will get a lot more help with things related to crossbows there. A lot more people that like Ten Point and people that are more critical or even harsh towards them too.

You may also want to visit Darton Archery and look at the RD Toxin 100 XT. Darton can help you find a local archery shop retailer, if there is not one they will sell directly to you.


----------



## buttercup

Welcome from PSU state college pa


----------

